# USG Compounds



## EasyFlow (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like too ask you guys some question's on the USG Compounds? USG are new here in Australia and are selling there compounds, tools and tapes.
I've done research on the USG website and there compound products, they have a lot off different compounds.
I setup a jig and taped different recessed edge's with different USG compounds to see what has more bond for taping. When i went too take the embedded tape off to find that the taping compound black white box had the better bond off all the other compounds.
My question to you is what compounds USG would you recommend as a taping, second and third coat? but USG Australia aren't importing the green lid all purpose for some reason, i use automatic taper, flat boxes and angle heads.
And with the USG Paper Tape they say it's a very heavy duty tape, what would you say about using the USG tape with a automatic taper?
I'm thinking about using USG Tapeing Compound black white box for embedding the tape and Total Lite Blue'y Grey Lid for my second and third coat, USG are new here in Australia any help advice you can offer would be great.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

dont know if you are getting the same stuff as we do, we go green all the way, 1 2 and 3. thinning along the way sometimes. we also have used the blue lid (lightweight), but 99% of the time, the green lid. welcome to ct.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

genecarp said:


> dont know if you are getting the same stuff as we do, we go green all the way, 1 2 and 3. thinning along the way sometimes. we also have used the blue lid (lightweight), but 99% of the time, the green lid. welcome to ct.




Sorry gene, but all purpose to finish coat with? :no:


Easyflow- Welcome Aboard!!! Sounds like you already know what your doing when you said "I'm thinking about using USG Tapeing Compound black white box for embedding the tape and Total Lite Blue'y Grey Lid for my second and third coat":thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Brockster said:


> Sorry gene, but all purpose to finish coat with? :no:
> 
> 
> the usg green top 5 gall is very often, if not always used around here to go all the way. lets see what the other guys do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

GO GREEN ALL THE WAY:thumbsup:

add some of that Austalian soap in that green :thumbsup:


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

hey easyflow, welcome. i like using the heavier mud ( green or black top) for taping and textures. and i love using mid weight (purple top) for the heavycoat and skim coat. and if you do any polish coating mid weight as well. purple top is light weight, low shrink rate, and very nice to sand (brush down). and it dont take much water at all to thin down. some times i dont add any water to it, just mix and go.:thumbsup:

good luck on finding whats more comfortable for you.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Green Green ya know what I mean!!


----------



## frank kurchina (Aug 22, 2008)

Green USG is king. The difference is when you are polishing corners, the compound beneath does'nt dig out. very few compounds offer this quality. Also, shrinkage is minimal, 2 coats in one day looks the same the next day as when you just finish it . Other compound it looks good when just done but cracks or receeds the next day


----------

